# Clear Fountian Water



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

So we bought a water fountain feature for our backyard late last year. Started using it this season. I have to empty it out every 3-ish weeks to refill with clean water because it gets a mossy. Is there something I could put in the water to eliminate the green algae stuff? My property backs up to a green belt, so quite a few animals come drink out of it. Don't want animals dying all around us. Ha ha


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HRHEOJC/


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had the same issue with the heat here. I got a filter with a UV light and it completely clears up all the algae and keeps the water crystal clear without having to add any chemicals. I have a relatively small fish pond so I bought the Jebao CF-10 off of Amazon.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, gentlemen.
@Redtwin @San


----------

